# 300 Win Mag Mountain Eagle Rifle



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This rifle has sat in my safe unshot. I bought it new. Would be a sweet set up for the right person. It has the SAKO action. Includes a 3x9 Leupold scope.

For sale is a 300 Win Mag Mountain Eagle Rifle by Magnum Research, Inc. It has the Sako action. This gun has never been fired other than the factory. It's just sat in the safe and I don't really have a use for it. Includes the Leupold 3×9 scope pictured, sling, and a soft gun case. I travel to Brigham often and can meet there if it helps.
Below are a few specs, contact me for any more questions:
Overall length: 44″
Barrel length: 24″
Length of pull: 13 and 5/8″
Weight: 7 lbs. 13 oz
Free-floating, match grade, cut-rifled, bench rest barrel by Krieger Manufacturing.
SAKO Action.
One piece forged bolt.
Mated to H-S Precision Bedding Block.
Adjustable trigger.
Match grade, hand-lapped, cut-rifled barrel for optimum bullet stabilization.
.004″ head space tolerance

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/300-win-mag-mountain-eagle-rifle-by-magnum-research-inc/


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Price dropped to $1200 for a forum member.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

id love to have such a rifle! dang this college kid budget


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> This rifle has sat in my safe unshot. I bought it new. Would be a sweet set up for the right person. It has the SAKO action. Includes a 3x9 Leupold scope.


Good looking gun!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sold!


----------

